# City shut down lead job for non-certified painter



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Got a call from a house flipper whose painter was shut down on the jobsite by the city since he was not certified. I guess they has sanded all the siding down, painted he siding and trim was left to go. I did not have time to go do the job on their time table, so I did not even bother to look at it. I wonder how the liability for that would be if you took over from a non compliant contractor. At least it looks like someone is doing something.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Glad to hear the city is being active. Keep us posted if you hear more.

Hard to say on exterior, since there is only a visual clean check at the end, as opposed to a clearance wipe for an interior.
I know DeanCRC has taken over a few, and charged extra for clean up.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Glad to hear they are keeping tabs on it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

They are watching everything. I just know it.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

You have to wear one of these to stay under the radar.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> They are watching everything. I just know it.


been trying to tell you that.


----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

Dean,

Any word about the non compliant contractor or the homeowner being fined as a result of being caught and shut down? 

Just curious to know what is happening in our neck of the woods.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> You have to wear one of these to stay under the radar.



You have to wear an Ewok with a Tin-Foil hat on it's head?


:whistling2:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I had to look up what an Ewok was. I guess he does look like one with that eye bulging pose... except they are cute.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> I had to look up what an Ewok was. I guess he does look like one with that eye bulging pose...


It's mostly the multicolored facial hair.


----------



## randype1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*lead paint*



DeanV said:


> Got a call from a house flipper whose painter was shut down on the jobsite by the city since he was not certified. I guess they has sanded all the siding down, painted he siding and trim was left to go. I did not have time to go do the job on their time table, so I did not even bother to look at it. I wonder how the liability for that would be if you took over from a non compliant contractor. At least it looks like someone is doing something.


Hey they are not playing around, just picked up my cert, dont wanna get caught wit ma pants down, but anyways, if im gonna do it, gonna do it right,there were news that a painter in michigan, got probation after doing a couple of months and fined 5000k big ones..dont know if the jail time is true, i truly dont wanna find out, he wasnt certified and they are cracking down on alot of painters in the big apple here...


----------

